

High Altitude Rocket Launch (aka Lunar Rocket for 5K) - eps
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/717162578/lunar-rocket-for-5k

======
alexhawdon
Just asked them how serious this whole thing is. I'm familiar with people
using weather balloons to get payloads to 'the edge of space' but have always
been under the impression that getting anything into, or beyond, orbit
required a very large and expensive rocket.

Can anyone with relevant knowledge comment on this?

~~~
FrojoS
Thanks you. Please post here if you get an answer from them.

------
eps
I'm really curious hear from those familiar with the subject -- does what
these guys say make sense? It _sounds_ plausible, but the devil's in the
details.

------
FrojoS
I can't find a group called 'Lunar Robotics' that joined the Google XPrice
<http://www.googlelunarxprize.org/teams>

